# Yolk not fully absorbed need help



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

susanne or someone i need help .the yolk is not going inside chick it is 3/4
inside chick .i read your assist hatch articles,but was unsure if i should cut the exsposed yolk off after tying off umbilicle cord or do you let it dry off on own and fall off?the yolk is semi hard but still has movement to it.can anyone help?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Susanne's email is on her website, send her one ASAP...I don't know what to do in this situation, she's the best one to talk to.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you post a pix so that I can see what is going on...

Here are some pix...click for a full veiw and you can print them out... You have two oprions...to manually try to get the yolk in (if it hasn't gotten dried or stuff stuck on it) or use dental floss and tie it off close to the body.

Oops...I re-read your question and it sounds like toy tied it off. If you know you have a tight tied knot to the base of the yolk then you can trim off the excess. If you are not sure the knot is tight enough you can let it dry up. It will take a few days for it to darken and several days for it to drop off.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hope this helps









also






















what should i do?Susanne i did not tie off yet but was keeping yolk wet until you answered me.

the second picture you attached above...the top right baby looks very similar to what is happening the yolk is still soft not hard..i have been trying to manually put it in but it not going in its been 1 1/2 hr now since hatched,should i go ahead and tie off at base of umbilical
cord now,and leave til it falls off?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Plan A...If the baby is active or has energy when you pick it up try the method in the first pix. Warm your hands... If the chick uses its feet against your fingertip for counter pressure to push and make contractions, you can see if gently press each time it chirps to try and get the yolk into the body. 

Plan B...if it is weak, make sure it is warmed first, and the towel or whatever your laying it on is warm and try to tie the yolk. You would make a small loop in the floss, work it down over the uolk, as close to the body as you can get, and then pull on the threads to tighten the loop and then knot it.

Plan C....if the opening into the body looks condticted, not enlarged near the bas of the yolk, and the yolk geels like it may have congeled inside you can leave as is, and it will dry and drop off. I would suggest if you go this route to handfeed from day one for several days until the esposed yolk looks like it has dried up alot.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is some better pictures .
from these what would you advise to do out of these options above you mentioned?
































what would you suggest doing option b or c?
option a is not working we tried that for about 2-3 hrs now im looking at the clock.
chick is moving around and chripping but takes rests every now and then doesn't seem in any distress to me.
he is warm in my hand all this time with a cotton pad blanket(make up pad) on top so he won't be chilled.he is warm to touch.hand feeding would not be a problem as i am feeding last clutch
still.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Either B or C will work...it depends on the time you have to feed from day one if needed.

With Option B you can tie off and trim and if you gave some babies in the nest, then either return to the nest and assist feed after 12 hours (the chick is getting it's nutrients from the yolk absorbed) if needed...Or handfeed it from day one until another chick hatches. 

With Option C, which it looks like the yolk has congealed (Sp), you will have to feed from day one until the external yolk gets hard looking, and then if you have any other chicks in the nest similar size, you can foster it.

With either option, when returned to the parents you want an active vocal baby. If is crys when you touch the beak ears, then it will do the same with the parents and have a good feeding responce. it is when they don't have that feeding responce that they will either abandon the baby or injure/kill it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

how long does it take aprox.for yolk to dry externally(option c)?
option b i wouldn't want to cut into yolk after tied in case something goes wrong
so with that being said.. just being tied and placed in nest with other 2 babies they could punture his yolk whats still left out.or parents nails too.
maybe optionc would be better any thoughts on this.
and how often would you feed a day old chick?and how much?still 10% body weight too?how soon do i feed it?i gave 3-4 drops of water since it hatched at 1 pm
there are two other babies in nest right now...one more in egg hatching in a few days...
if i feed til yolk dries.then return to nest after dried.
do i have to wait til it falls off too,or can it be returned as soon as it dries out.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

you'll be feeding every 2hours, and its first feeding should be watery with a bit of yougurt to put good bacteria into its digestive track, i know a day old chick gets a 1part formula to a 6 part water but for a newly hatched babe susanne would be the best to get info from that and anything that will help this chick get the nutrients it needs.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*how long does it take aprox.for yolk to dry externally(option c)?*

It takes about 7-10 days to completely fry up and fall off.

*option b i wouldn't want to cut into yolk after tied in case something goes wrong
so with that being said.. just being tied and placed in nest with other 2 babies they could punture his yolk whats still left out.or parents nails too.*

In foing this you want to tie that knot as tight as you can so that the yolk does not leak from the body. You can safely trim off the yolk once it is tied off. You want it clipped off before it goes in the nest.

nwoodrow has posted some good suggestions on feeding. since there are babies in the nest you might want to put the baby in (as long as it is active and will cry if stimulated) and montitor and see how it does. If the parents leave it in the huddle with the other chicks it should be fine.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

so Susanne
you are saying it can be placed back in nest ....
#1 without tieing it off,it will fall off on its own in up to 10 days?
#2 or tie it off and cut off rest of soft tissue after tied off umbilical 
then replace in nest
its yolks feels hard at belly opening ...but soft and spongy at end of yolk farthest away from belly.like its rest of body.not sticky or wet.
so would it ooze out if cut too close to end maybe.
#3 or keep out of nest and let yolk fall off on its own and handfeed 
while waiting up to 10 days for it to fall off
then return to nest


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*#2 or tie it off and cut off rest of soft tissue after tied off umbilical 
then replace in nest*
*---------------------------------------------------------*

From looking at it I would do this.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

should he be hand fed before going in nest or put in hungry so they feed him?and when if i should.

should i expect the yolk to leak on end being cut off as i'm cutting it off.. between tie off and piece being cut off.you know what i mean?
if no bleeding occurs return to nest.will dental floss tie off fall off with umbilical cord up 10 days later?


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

how long has it been since he hatched, if you plan on feeding him your not giving him much just a drop or two to get him crying so that the parents take over, do not fill the crop, if unsure of how much weigh him and take the 10% and cut that in half, thats the max any more then that and he wont be hungry enough for a while and he might get ignored at the next feeding cause if they are feeding other babes you dont know if they are feeding 10 minutes after you put him back in or an hour after.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

he hatched at 1pm today i fed him 3-4 drops of water ..2 when he hatched and 2-3 drops bout 1 1/2 hr ago
do you think at cut off section ,the exsposed yolk leaks when cut off?its hard at belly opening but yolky at bottom farthest away
what do you use to cut it off when there is a small sac ,scissors?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Trim off the excess close to where the yolk is tied of. Blot the area if there is any yolk. Blot it dry. if you have flour or crn starch you can put a little on the area to absorb and fluids so that the area is totally dry. You want it dry so that no bedding sticks to it when in the box. The opening will seal closed and the thread will fall of after several days.

And follow the info posted by nwoodrow on just feeding a drop/little before returning to thenest.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

why is the yolk gone pink now. is it safe to cut ,i have it tied off now but color is gone pink/black the section im triming off


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

That is because there was some veins still going to the yolk, and the color is from cutting off the circulation. Thgis had to be done, and then the edges will knit together under where it is tied off to seal the skin before the rest dries and drops off.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

it looks like this

































this is ok to cut into?will there be blood when it gets cut into?
im just about to cut it off...what should i expect when i cut into this?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If it is tied off good and tight, the only thing that will be seen is what is contained into the area that was tied off. If you are unsure if the area is tied tight enough you can do another tieing right next to that one and then trim the excess off. As to the color it is getting darker as the blood that was in the veins that were near the yolk were constricted from the tying.

After you cut it off blot the area dry. Then cover the area with a little corn startch or flour to further dry it. Put the baby in a warm area and make sure it is warm and active when put into the nest.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you Susanne
baby is doing excellent 
i'm putting him in with mom and dad when he is warmed back up
your advice worked thank you so much.
i did it baby is going to pull through thank you
also ty nwoodrow for younger feeding amounts/ suggestions but if all goes well with the attempt
to put him back in nest i will let mom/dad care for them until the babes are at least 2 wks for hand feeding
thankyou once again for your advice we just saved this baby's life


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

update baby is doing fine but parents have not fed him anything,his crop is empty.
i gave 2 drops of water at 11 pm so 2 hours ago i guess.when i put bby in nest he was chirping for more and his body was warm but Nana has been keeping him under her.
at 1am they fed only two older babies while youngest was still under mom.not fed yet
i'll have to feed youngest if they haven't in morning if they haven't fed it still by then ..just didn't want them to think they only have to keep it warm and not feed it.
i know about assist feeding/co parenting but mean presenting the baby fed for 1st day
without parents doing it themselves only keeping baby warm we'll see wht happens in morning update you all then


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Uay...*You* did a superb job in saving this little one 

The reason why they haven't fed yet is because they may not realize there is another baby. What triggers the feeding responce for them to feed a new hatchling is they hear it chirping and feel it moving or kicking in the egg. This is their sugnal to eat and then hold a thinner mixture in the crop for the new hatchling. You may have to mix up a little bit of formula and assist feed several times a day until they figure there is an extra head/mouth in there that needs to be fed.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

before going to bed this morning i fed baby...he had good feeding response but kept falling backwards,very little balance but went to bed full little guy.
gonna feed him again soon they still haven't fed it.
thanx again Susanne he's gonna make it,yay
will keep all updated


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

update baby has been fed by parents 
i see seeds in the crop


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

mitch2006 said:


> update baby has been fed by parents
> i see seeds in the crop


 -------------------------------------------------------

This is a GREAT update  What a little fighter this little one is.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

awesome! love hearing these stories with happy endings


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

here is some pictures of him trying to stay standing


















and here is a picture of baby after i just cut off the exposed yolk to the tie off spot...









tonight i topped off baby with some formula at day old preperation instructions 
he seems stronger tonight maybe be able to fight harder for his share of feedings
he had five seeds in crop but looked like there was no water/liquid.
update later today


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK....the skintone looks a little pale. this could be from the blood loss, and might be why it is a little weak. Do you have any Brewers Yeast? If so you can put a pinch into the next assist feeding (normal thickness formula) If not, it you can find some liguid Vitaman B or B-complex at the drugstore you can dissolve 1 drop in 10cc of water and use some of this water to mix a little formula to assist feed a couple times today. The Brewers Yeast or the B-Complex will help with energy, and also help against blood loss.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

there is brewers yeast inside the kaytee exact formula powder would that not be enough yeast for it after it mixed up?
or does it need the b complex too also?where would you get brewers yeast anyways?
there has been no blood loss at umbilical at time i cut it or now...the site is clean and dry
and has been since it was tied off with dental floss.when he first came out of his egg there was some smears /slime blood in the egg shell but nothing major.but since then there has been no other blood loss.
he does move around alot when taken out from under Nana and placed in my palm but he is a little small compared to other 2 babies in nest.
im gonna pick up the b complex any ways but was just wondering what you thought about what i just said
thank you Susanne

Happy Mother's Day Ladies


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Brewers yeast can be found at a health food store. But if you can get the B-complex liquid that would be good to. 

If the little one is active that is good.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

i tried getting vit b complex drops but am told its only sold in tablets for adult humans in canada.or multi vitamins for human babies also(tri-visol brand)
the pet shops only carry multivitamins for birds ,not just vit b so i'm told by them.
my vet won't be opened til monday morning to see if i could buy it off them.
the brewers yeast i'll try getting on monday from a health food shop as you said too.even for future clutches so i'll have it if i need it again
will keep update for now i'll have to use the formula til monday morning


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

update baby is doing fine he is actively begging and has been getting fed by parents .
he has seeds/liquid in crop when several times i looked today
i just checked on him again and he is full.and able to stand up now
and beg with his brothers/sisters.
i think he is out of the woods
but i will still keep an eye on his progress and update with any changes


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's good news. Good job mitch.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

Great news!


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Wow, all of you are awsome! I would treasure that little one, he/she is a fighter!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Awesome job...been keeping my fingers crossed for the both of you!


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

thank you all
its been another new experience
now i know i can handle that situation if it should arise again,hopefully never again
but i know i can do it(thanx Srtiels you helped us the most too in our emergency)
today he had food every time i checked on him
he's doing excellent 
thank you all for all your support and encouragement 
will update tomorrow on little guys progress


----------

